# إلى حبيبتى .....



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

*أرجو ألا ياخذ أحد كلماتى فى هذا الموضوع على أساس شخصى ... لأنه ممكن أن تكون كلماتى تعبير عن الغير موجود فى عالمنا .... مدينة فاضلة لم تعد موجودة ... مثالية من المستحيل تحقيقها .... لكننى وجدت أنى أريد أن أخرج تلك الخواطر ... أو النصائح .... من داخلى .... لأنها تكاد تذبحى وتمنع رئتاى عن أن تزودنى بالهوء .... فلم أجد لى مخرجا سوى أن أخرجها خارجا ... وأن اعرضها ... وأن أعيد زرعها فى عالم ... صارت فيه المشاعر .... يتم تقيمها بعوائدها المادية .... والمنفعة .... وأما جمهورية أفلاطون .. فلم يعد لها وجود فى خريطة المشاعر

ودمتم بود  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

*حبيبتى .....

أن أستطعت أن تكونى أمى فى أوقات أحتياجى لأم
وأن تكونى أخت ... فى وقت أحتياجى لأخت
وأن تكونى أبنة فى وقت أحتياجى لأبنة
وأن تكونى صديقة فى وقت أحتياجى لصديقة
وأن تكونى حبيبة فى وقت أحتياجى لحبيبة
وأن تكونى عشيقة فى وقت أحتياجى لعشيقة
حينئذ .... 
وحينئذ فقط ... 
ستفوزين بقلبى ....

وإن لم تسطيعى ....
فلا تلومينى ...

فإنى بحاجة لكل هؤلاء 
وليس فى أجندتى أن أخون من أحبها

لذا .... عليك أن تكونى كل هؤلاء  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

*حبيبتى 

لا يستطيع رجل أن يحب سجانه ..... *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 أبريل 2012)

كلام صحيح--- لكن العكس صحيح بردو --يعنى الرجل يخنق و مش عايز يتخنق!!
 الست بردو تحب الرجل يكون زوج و اب و اخ و صديق و حبيب و عشيق---


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 أبريل 2012)

اكيد الموضوع هايكون مفيد جداااااا
ومملوء بنصائح تفيد اي حواء 
خصوصا ان كاتب الموضوع راجل حكيم مثل حضرتك استاذي


متابعه


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كلام صحيح--- لكن العكس صحيح بردو --يعنى الرجل يخنق و مش عايز يتخنق!!
> الست بردو تحب الرجل يكون زوج و اب و اخ و صديق و حبيب و عشيق---



*من حقها طبعا ..... ليس هناك تعارض ... لكنى لا استطيع أن أعبر عن مشاعرها ... التى تّدفن عادة وتموت بعد الزواج *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 أبريل 2012)

استاذى الفاضل
كلماتك جميلة ومعبرة عما يحتاجه الرجل من حواء وكذلك من حق حواء ان تعبر عما تحتاجه من ادم واتمنى  من الطرفين حسن المعاملة كما تحب ان تعاملك عاملها مثل ما تحب


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

*حبيبتى ...

بالتأكيد أنت لست أجمل النساء
ولا اكثرهن أناقة
ولا أكثرهن رشاقة

لكن اطمئنى

فإنى أحبك 
رغم أنك لست أجمل البنات
ولا اكثرهن علما وذكاءا

المهم ان تثقى بحبى ... وها أنت علمت مفاتيحه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 أبريل 2012)

المشكله عند الاثنين الرجل و الست---
  الموضوع عايذ مشاركه من الاثنين-- يعنى دايما الست لاذم تعرف الراجل بيحب إيه-- دايما لاذم تطبطب عليه و تعرفه قد إيه هى مقدره لتعبه و تمدحه و دايما تحسسه انها بحاجه له و لوجوده كرجل فى حياتها-- يجب ان تظهر له فرحها الشديد بإبتسامته وكلمته الحلوه-- 
المشكله ان الحياه تنهار بعد الانجاب-- كل الاهتمام يذهب للاطفال-- بجب على الاثنين ان يشجعو بعضهم حتى يدوم الحب-- الحياه الذوجبه يعنى 2 يعنى قبل ات يطلب الرجل من السيده شىء يجب ان يعلم ما عليه-- فلو هو مقسر يبقا لا حق له ان يتكلم-- كل واحد يبداء بنفسه الاول-- و لو غيرت نفسك الى قدامك بردو هيتغير--
 مش دايما طبعا بس ادينا بنجرب :)


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> المشكله عند الاثنين الرجل و الست---
> الموضوع عايذ مشاركه من الاثنين-- يعنى دايما الست لاذم تعرف الراجل بيحب إيه-- دايما لاذم تطبطب عليه و تعرفه قد إيه هى مقدره لتعبه و تمدحه و دايما تحسسه انها بحاجه له و لوجوده كرجل فى حياتها-- يجب ان تظهر له فرحها الشديد بإبتسامته وكلمته الحلوه--
> المشكله ان الحياه تنهار بعد الانجاب-- كل الاهتمام يذهب للاطفال-- بجب على الاثنين ان يشجعو بعضهم حتى يدوم الحب-- الحياه الذوجبه يعنى 2 يعنى قبل ات يطلب الرجل من السيده شىء يجب ان يعلم ما عليه-- فلو هو مقسر يبقا لا حق له ان يتكلم-- كل واحد يبداء بنفسه الاول-- و لو غيرت نفسك الى قدامك بردو هيتغير--
> مش دايما طبعا بس ادينا بنجرب :)



*هل محبتك لأبناءك مرتبطة بمحبتهم لك ؟؟؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل محبتك لأبناءك مرتبطة بمحبتهم لك ؟؟؟*


* لا--*
*يمكن العكس *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * لا--*
> *يمكن العكس *



*زوجك بحاجة لمثل هذه المحبة .....*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 أبريل 2012)

أنا فهمت أن الزوج محتاج إلى أم وأخت وصديقة 

كيف يتحقق  ذلك إذا كانت الزوجة محتاجة 

 إلى أم وأب وأخ وصديق ولا يتوافر ذلك فى الزوج 

وهو يعيش دائماً كطفل كبير مدلل

هو الذى يحتاج فقط 

فأين سد إحتياجات زوجتة لكى تعطى إحتياجاتة 

إذن 

هذة الشروط حتماً ولا بد أن تتوفر فى الإثنين معاً وليس على حواء فقط 

بمعنى 

لكى يرى الزوج فى زوجتة الأم والصديقة والأخت والحبيبة 

لابد وأن يقدم هو أولاً الأب والصديق والأخ والحبيب 

_ *(( أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ*_*، أَحِبُّوا نِسَاءَكُمْ كَمَا أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً الْكَنِيسَةَ وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِهَا ))*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> أنا فهمت أن الزوج محتاج إلى أم وأخت وصديقة
> 
> كيف يتحقق  ذلك إذا كانت الزوجة محتاجة
> 
> ...



*حواء قدرتها أكبر .... واعمق .... وأكثر تأثيرا .... *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 أبريل 2012)

اكيد الزوج بحاجه لمثل هذا الحب و هذا ما اقوله--- بس فى نفس الوقت السيده محتاجه لمثل هذا الحب بردو-
مش ينفع من  ناحيه واحده--- يعنى مينفعش هى دايما تطبطب مينفعش هى دايما تدادى مينفعش هى دايما تبادر بالحب-- اكيد هتكون محتاجه ان تائخذ مثل ما بتدى--

ذمان كانت السيده  لا تعمل و الرجل كان يرجع و يجد راحه و هدوء  عند زوجته من عصبيه الشغل و مشاكله-- الان اغلب السيدات تعمل و يذاد عليها عمل المنذل و الاهتمام بالاطفال--   فهى الان تواجه نفس ضغوط الرجل و اكثر كمان-- لم تعد هناك المراه التى تراعى زوجها و تمتص تعب عمله لم تعد الحياه سهله---

  اقول للزوجه التى تغير على زوجها و تغلق عليه و تخنقه-- ان اكيد محدش بيحب سجانه و فى نفس الوقت نفس الكلام للرجل---


----------



## تيمو (4 أبريل 2012)

من الممكن أن يكون العنوان

*إلى حواء ... إليك بعضاً من أنانيتي *

أسأل نفسي:

لماذا نطلب من حواء فوق طاقاتها الإنسانية فقط لتفوز بقلوبنا ؟
فلكي تفوز حواء بقلوبنا عليها أن تحرق نفسها ، لنرضى عنها . عليها أن تدفن مشاعرها لنبتسم لها ... بينما نحن لا نفعل شيئاً منذ أن وُجدنا على هذه الحياة سوى البكاء منذ وُلدنا ، وحتى كبرنا ، ما زلنا نبكي ولكن تطوّر بكائنا وأخذ أشكال مختلفة ...

إذن ، لا داعي لتفوزي بهذا القلب الأناني ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مش ينفع من  ناحيه واحده--- يعنى مينفعش هى دايما تطبطب مينفعش هى دايما تدادى مينفعش هى دايما تبادر بالحب-- اكيد هتكون محتاجه ان تائخذ مثل ما بتدى--
> 
> COLOR]




*اوكى ..... سيجد غيرك يفعل هذا .... فلا تحزنى حينئذ*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

MeToo قال:


> من الممكن أن يكون العنوان
> 
> *إلى حواء ... إليك بعضاً من أنانيتي *
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههه
عزيزى .... لا يحق لك أن تغتال مشاعرى ..... ليكن لك مشاعرك ... لكن بعيد عن حدودى ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

*حيبتي ....

انت خيال لم يولد بعد
لكنى سأصنعك من كلماتى واشعارى .... فلا تلومينى سيدتى ... فهذا هو حجم أمنياتى .. ولن اتنازل عنها ... فمن اراد القمم ... عليه أن يكون بقدر علوها *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حواء قدرتها أكبر .... واعمق .... وأكثر تأثيرا .... *




بالعافية يعنى


----------



## تيمو (4 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> عزيزى .... لا يحق لك أن تغتال مشاعرى ..... ليكن لك مشاعرك ... لكن بعيد عن حدودى ....*



لم أغتالها ، إنما صغتها بدقة أكثر


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

MeToo قال:


> لم أغتالها ، إنما صغتها بدقة أكثر



*تصوغ مشاعرى .... عزيزى ... انها مشاعرى أنا .... فبأى حق تصوغها أنت ... عجيب هو أمرك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> بالعافية يعنى



*كلا .... بل بتفعيل ما اعطاها خالقها من قدرات ....*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اوكى ..... سيجد غيرك يفعل هذا .... فلا تحزنى حينئذ*


 هنيئا له---- و لكن هيجى عليها يوم و تحتاج هى كمان ان تاخذ--- سوف تتعب ان تظل تعطى و تعطى- و سوف يتركها بردو!!!!-

لو لم يتشاركو مع بعض و شجعو بعض لن ينفع-- يجب ان يرى الرجل ما تحبه السيده و نفس الوقت السيده ترى ما يحبه الرجل--

و فى نفس الوقت السيده الذكيه تعرف طرق اسعاد زوجها! بس الراجل بيسوق فيها-- عايز يدلع علطووول  هههههههههههههه
" وكلنى-- و انا اكل بئيه-- يا ساااتر " هههههههههههههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حواءى ....
> 
> انت خيال لم يولد بعد
> لكنى سأصنعك من كلماتى واشعارى .... فلا تلومينى سيدتى ... فهذا هو حجم أمنياتى .. ولن اتنازل عنها ... فمن اراد القمم ... عليه أن يكون بقدر علوها *



هل ترى أن هذا هو الحل 

إذن

أنا أيضاً سأصنع آدم الذى أريدة فى خيالى 

وليس لأحد لوم علي

فإحتياجات حواء مثل إحتياجات آدم


----------



## تيمو (4 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تصوغ مشاعرى .... عزيزى ... انها مشاعرى أنا .... فبأى حق تصوغها أنت ... عجيب هو أمرك*



إذن كان يجب أن تكتب

ممنوع الدخول ، ممنوع المشاركة ، ممنوع إبداء الرأي ، ممنوع النقد 

أن تكتب (مشاعرك أنتَ ، وأفكارك أنتَ) في العام عليك أن تتوقع *أمثالي الغريبين والعجيبين* ، الفضولين و*الطفيلين* ، الذين يعتقدون أنهم يملكون حق صياغة مشاعر الغير ، عليك أن تتوقع أمثالي لربما قرروا أن يمارسوا حق التعبير في مشاعر ((خاصة جداً)) مكتوبة في ((ساحة عامة جداً))


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هنيئا له---- و لكن هيجى عليها يوم و تحتاج هى كمان ان تاخذ--- سوف تتعب ان تظل تعطى و تعطى- و سوف يتركها بردو!!!!-
> 
> لو لم يتشاركو مع بعض و شجعو بعض لن ينفع-- يجب ان يرى الرجل ما تحبه السيده و نفس الوقت السيده ترى ما يحبه الرجل--
> 
> ...





AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> هل ترى أن هذا هو الحل
> 
> إذن
> 
> ...



*لماذا تعلوا الأمومة كثيرا عن الأبوة 

أتمنى أن تتفهوا قصدى عندما تجيبوا على هذا السؤال ...*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كلا .... بل بتفعيل ما اعطاها خالقها من قدرات ....*



هل الله أعطى للمرأة فقط مثل هذة القدرات 

فما هى قدرات الرجل ليسعد المرأة 

يا غالى أنا أريد حب وحنان وتسامح وصداقة حميمة وأب أحب كلامة وأقتنع به وأرى حكمتة 

وأنا سأخضع فوراً 

أما إذا رأيت زوجى طفل كبير ويريد التدليل دائماً .............فلن يجدنى


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

MeToo قال:


> إذن كان يجب أن تكتب
> 
> ممنوع الدخول ، ممنوع المشاركة ، ممنوع إبداء الرأي ، ممنوع النقد
> 
> أن تكتب (مشاعرك أنتَ ، وأفكارك أنتَ) في العام عليك أن تتوقع *أمثالي الغريبين والعجيبين* ، الفضولين و*الطفيلين* ، الذين يعتقدون أنهم يملكون حق صياغة مشاعر الغير ، عليك أن تتوقع أمثالي لربما قرروا أن يمارسوا حق التعبير في مشاعر ((خاصة جداً)) مكتوبة في ((ساحة عامة جداً))



*عزيزى لو قرأت المشاركة الأولى بتركيز لوجدتنى اتكلم عن مشاعرى ... وعلى العموم ننتظر موضوع يختص بمشاعرك .. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> هل الله أعطى للمرأة فقط مثل هذة القدرات
> 
> فما هى قدرات الرجل ليسعد المرأة
> 
> ...



*هنا سندخل فى أشكالية البيضة أم الفرخة ......
*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لماذا تعلوا الأمومة كثيرا عن الأبوة
> 
> أتمنى أن تتفهوا قصدى عندما تجيبوا على هذا السؤال ...*




تمام 

معنى ذلك أن تكون المرأة هى القائد ........ فكلنا نعرف أن الأم هى عامود البيت 

إذن هى قائد البيت 

وأنا لا أحب أن أكون قائد :t17:

يا جماعة أنا عايزة أكون تابعة ولستُ قائدة فأنا كرهت القيادة ههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> تمام
> 
> معنى ذلك أن تكون المرأة هى القائد ........ فكلنا نعرف أن الأم هى عامود البيت
> 
> ...


*
كلا .... بل تفقدين الكثير لو اردت القيادة .... أو لو حتى توهمت أنك كذلك ... *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> كلا .... بل تفقدين الكثير لو اردت القيادة .... أو لو حتى توهمت أنك كذلك ... *



تمام 

أنا لا أحب القيادة بتاتاً 

ولكن عشان أكون أم لزوجى 

هتتفرض على القيادة تلقائياً


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 أبريل 2012)

معذرة أخى صوت الرب لطول الحوار معك 

لأننى أعانى كثيراً من هذا الأمر 

شكراً لتفهمك وطول بالك


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> تمام
> 
> أنا لا أحب القيادة بتاتاً
> 
> ...



*كلا يا استاذه .... ليس مطلوب أن تكونى أم لزوجك ... بل أن تكون لديك مشاعر الأم عندما يكون لزوجك أحتياج لتلك المشاعر .... تأتى لحظات يشعر فيها الرجل باليتم ... ويتمنى أن يجد أحضان أمه لتحتويه .... وتحتوى كل صغائرة .. وكل ضعفاته ... وكل احزانه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

*حبيبتى ....

انك وقايتى ..... يقينى ...

فإن لم يكن لك كيان فى الحياة

فمن سيقينى ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

*سيدتى

عندما وقفت امام وكيل نيابة ذات يوم

عرفت لماذا حبيبتى مجرد خيال .... صنعه شاعر .. يرفض قبول انه يحيا فى الأرض*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كلا يا استاذه .... ليس مطلوب أن تكونى أم لزوجك ... بل أن تكون لديك مشاعر الأم عندما يكون لزوجك أحتياج لتلك المشاعر .... تأتى لحظات يشعر فيها الرجل باليتم ... ويتمنى أن يجد أحضان أمه لتحتويه .... وتحتوى كل صغائرة .. وكل ضعفه ... وكل احزانه*



تمام 
بس إبنى هذا الذى يريد أن أحتوى ضعفاتة وصغائرة 
لا يريد أن يتعلم منها لكى يكبر بقا 
ولا تنسى إننى أشعرأنا أيضاً أحياناً باليتم 
 وبالأخص إذا رأيت زوجى دائماً طفل يريد فقط 
فلمن أذهب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أما أحزانة فهى بتكون أحزانى أنا أيضاً


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> تمام
> بس إبنى هذا الذى يريد أن أحتوى ضعفاتة وصغائرة
> لا يريد أن يتعلم منها لكى يكبر بقا
> ولا تنسى إننى أشعرأنا أيضاً أحياناً باليتم
> ...



*الرجل دوما طفلا كبير .... تسعده قطعة الحلوى ... وهى عبارة عن كلمة حلوة ... لفتة لطيفة ... إيماءة شاعرية ... حينئذ ستفيض مشاعرة ... ويقدم ما لم تريه من مشاعر .... وتتحطم السدود .. وتفيض الاحاسيس ... جربى هذا .. وكفى ما ضاع من عمر ... *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

*حبيبتى ...

قد تظنين أننى اعود لزمن لا يخصنى ... زمن المراهقة ...

فقد غزا الشيب بالفعل شعرى

لكن المشيب لم يغزوا دماءي ... حيث تسكنين*


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حواءى ...
> 
> قد تظنين أننى اعود لزمن لا يخصنى ... زمن المراهقة ...
> 
> ...


احيك استاذي
كلمات تحمل في طيها معني عميق وقوي
لمن يدركها

متابعه ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أبريل 2012)

موضوع عجبنى كتير 
متابع ..........


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 أبريل 2012)

مشاعر جميلة بجد ... ربنا يباركك 

متابعة جدا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 أبريل 2012)

_*حواءى ...

قد تظنين أننى اعود لزمن لا يخصنى ... زمن المراهقة ...

فعلا قد غزا الشيب شعرى

لكن المشيب لم يغزوا دماءي ... حيث تسكنين*_

 هو ده الكلام و لا بلا هههههه متابعه...
( لكن بردو مع رأى إن الموضوع محتاج مجهود من الاثنين .. لوهى بادرت هو يكمل و لو هو بادر هى تكمل...مينفعش دايما من ناحيه واحده يبقا العطاء لإن الناحيه دى إنسان بردو له إحتياجاته  و مشاعره....)


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أبريل 2012)

جميل جدااااااااا
متابعه


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2012)

*حبيبتى .....

انك جزء منى ...

غفوت قليلا .. فإذ ضلعا منى صار لى أنت ...

فلا تخشي شيئا ... فإنك منى .... سواء رضيت ... أو أبيت
*


----------



## treaz (5 أبريل 2012)

مشااااااااااااااااااااعر رائعه استاذ صوت صارخ بجد كلام جميل جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## treaz (5 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حبيبتى .....
> 
> انك جزء منى ...
> 
> ...


----------



## sparrow (5 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حبيبتى .....
> 
> انك جزء منى ...
> 
> ...





جميله اووي يا استاذي كل المشاعر ,, وخصوصا دي ,, وفعلا  كلها خواطر تحمل مشاعر رومانسيه ورقيقه رجعتنا كتير للزمن الجميل قبل ما تشوبه شائبه 
انا طماعه بقي وعاوزة حضرتك بعد ما تخلصها تكتب مشاعر زيها بس للبنت هههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أبريل 2012)

*حبيبتى ..... تاهت
فى احزان مدينتى .... تاهت

ولأن الحب صار من الذنوب
ولأن الطهر صار مقهور

فأنى لا أراك حبيبتى ..

ولأن مسيحنا فى داخلنا .... مصلوب
فلن أجدك حبيبتى ....

ولأن القهر لنا قيود
فأن حبيبتى .... فى أحزان مدينتى ..... ماتت*


----------



## Rosetta (5 أبريل 2012)

كلمات وأحاسيس راااائعة جدا أبي الغالي ..
متابعة بالتأكيد


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2012)

*من الصعب أن يشيد بى الجميع ...... ولا أجد لديك إلا النقد
من الصعب أن أكون موضع تقدير الجميع ...... إلا أنت
من الصعب أن أنت يحبنى كثيرين ..... إلا أنت
من المستحيل أن أحب من يكره .... ويبغض .... ويهدم ... 
من المستحيل أن أحب .... قطعة حجر .... لا مشاعر لديه

رسالة من كل آدم ....... إلى كل حواء *


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أبريل 2012)

*جميل بجد
ربنا يفرح قليك
*​


----------

